# Swarm Trap ?



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Didn't seem to matter. Most everything around here is evergreen (Douglas fur) cotton wood, oak or maple. All trees have converted to a swarm... Except for my apple tree... My first trapped swarm was buried in the branches of a fur. Not visible from anywhere. Also caught one on a skinny vine maple bush/tree.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Caught one on a old mailbox post I took out. Just stood it up and braced it some and zip tied a box on it. None of mine was over 4 feet off the ground. Hope it's still standing so I can put a box on it again.


----------



## Tavery (Jun 10, 2014)

Ferg, we set out 22 last year and ended the season with 18. The ones by water did 100%. We face them south or east round here (Mo) on any tree that's convenient. I think hive volume and being 'seasoned' boxes has more to do with how attractive the trap is than anything,, We put ours on tree stands if possible (any tree will do). Cedar is an interesting choice hadn't thought of that. Got lots of those. And they do seem to cluster on cedars boughs when they first land. Good luck.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Any kind of tree works, make sure your box is not swallowed by the cedar branches. I don't see bees going into thick brush to look for a home.

I found the higher you go the better (up to around 20 ft).


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Like any business Location, Location, Location, I look for places near existing hives. for example, There is an old double boarded house down a old dirt road. Been abandoned for years, The bees have several Hive sights in the structure. Most years there are 9 active hives. A friend has a hunt camp that adjoins the property. I place three traps in trees a scant 6 feet off the ground. And get 9 to a dozen swarms a year between May and July from this location. All My traps are within view of hive trees! it is not uncommon for me to catch 25 to 30 swarms annually. A good swarm lure increases odds significantly. I tried a new one last year in half on my traps and saw almost a 30% increase in productivity in those hives. I will do the same this year to make sure it was not a fluke.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

Tenbears, what swarm lure?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Don't want to get in trouble for advertising but since you asked. Swarm Commander, is what I have been testing, (for my own satisfaction, I have no affiliation with the product or it's manufactures)


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I look more about the location of the tree and one I can get a trap on with out too much trouble facing south or south east. Last year I hung 5 traps and caught 5 swarms. I caught a few more from people calling as well. 
As for a lure I use lemon grass oil. I put a few drops on a Q Tip and rub it around the entrance. Then I put the Q Tip in a zip lock bag and put it on top of the frames. That keeps it from drying out and I don't re apply them. I also put in one frame in the middle with drawn comb and the rest I put frames with just a started strip. Once I catch a swarm I just move all the frames from the trap into a regular deep and let them be. My traps are 8 frame deep boxes with a plywood top and bottom screwed on. About an 1 1/2 hole drilled in the front. I drive a small nail in the middle of the hole to keep the birds and chipmunks out.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replys, wife and I found a bee tree yesterday, opening about 6' off the ground facing west, lots of bees at that tree. Now trying to decide how close to the bee tree to place the trap. By the way it was an oak tree.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>trying to decide how close to the bee tree to place the trap. By the way it was an oak tree. 

50 to 100 yards in every direction.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

2 bee trees, 3 traps in place, time will tell.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I melt some wax and mix lemon grass oil with it, put that in the trap. We had one is a tree, one of those paper looking ones, and caught two swarms. No frames . 

This year we are going to try some other things. Nuc size box, regular deep. etc


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

If I read correctly the way you said you want to "close the tree and set the trap" makes me think you are trying to do a trap out? That can be done but when I find a bee tree I set traps in the area and leave the tree alone. Often times you can catch swarms year after year instead completely trapping out the entire hive and getting one hive from it. That is unless it is at place that the tree is going to be cut down or the homeowner wants them gone.

There is a farm I put a trap on that has a "bee tree" on it. Last year I set a trap halfway between the tree and the nearest water source. About a month later I had a swarm. Will be doing the same this year.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

flying-lowe, that is my thought, leave the bee try alone, just catch the swarms, hopefully for several years.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

3 traps near 2 bee trees sounds like great odds... From my experience with bee trees, they love to after swarm.


----------

